# need help!



## Eisele1 (Dec 21, 2018)

I have this bike I picked up in a pile last week, is say's: Rambo BMX jic super crown bike, I can't find and info on it. other then 1 post of a similar bike and 1 post of similar














post pads. Thanks


----------



## mongeese (Dec 21, 2018)

Are you sitting down ? 
What you have there is what most folks call junk.


----------



## Eisele1 (Dec 21, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Are you sitting down ?
> What you have there is what most folks call junk.



yeah That's where I found it, in a big pile of it, I had just never heard of them before so i thought i would ask. I olny found ! other pic of a boys frame.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 21, 2018)

Are tires Cheng Shin or Hwa Fong? Tires could be sold .


----------



## Eisele1 (Dec 21, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Are tires Cheng Shin or Hwa Fong? Tires could be sold .



to be honest I can't tell, this was a girls version and the tires i think were pink originally. but there pretty rotten now.


----------



## Eisele1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Eisele1 said:


> to be honest I can't tell, this was a girls version and the tires i think were pink originally. but there pretty rotten now.



And if they weren't made by those guys, they were definitely made by one of there cousin's lol.


----------

